# Conflicting info on Vavoline Synpower 5w30 regarding VW 502.00...



## mhardgrove (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking to change my oil, but cannot find enough quarts of vw 502.00 oil anywhere! What the hell am I going to do with 2 quarts, ugh! I found while googling a link on an Audi site a tech memo with complete list of VW/Audi approved 502.00 oils and Vavoline synpower 5w30 is on this list. Now on the bottle of Synpower 5w30 it doesn't show it listed but the 5w40 shows its approved and it was also on the tech memo. 

Does anyone know if indeed Synpower 5w30 is for sure 502.00 approved?


----------



## mhardgrove (Feb 17, 2009)

After posting I read the FAQ and found a link here showing Valvoline SynPower MXL SAE 5W-30 is vw 502.00 approved. Anyone know what differences MXL is from the regular I can snag at wal-mart? 

It's like pulling teeth to find vw 502.00 oil, and I don't feel like havind the dealer change it and when I recieve it back with the oil as dirty as before the oil change (heard bad things about the dealership not doing things like filter changes).


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

SynPower 5w-30 was mistakenly included on the VoA list. The Euro version is slightly thicker, that's about it. VW 502 is VW's version of the generic ACEA A3 spec. SynPower 5w-30, and well as most every 5w-30 synth is ACEA A5 rated, the same "quality" just thinner, which is better for most driving, def better in winter. 










If you like SynPower, by all means get it! It's a great product. The 10w-30 has extremely low volatility. 

I used Edge 5w-30 last winter, great lab results. 2010 2.0 TSI APR


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

MXL is formulated differently, a low/mid saps oil for use w/cleaner Euro fuels. It's likely not really 502, just back-speced 504 oil, which I DO NOT approve of with our sulphur-laden fuels. 

Just mix some jug SynPower in with the 5w-40 you have and you are set. Heck, save one 5w-40 for adding into the next oil change. Buy a 10w-30 jug now and a 5w-30 just for winter. 


The best oils for US are heavily additized. Oils formulated to the OLDER API SL spec allow higher additive levels. Mobil 1 High Miles and German Syntec come to mind. The Mobil 1 HiMiles is a great product, one of the few oils you CAN get ACEA A3 in a 30 weight, the 10w-30. M1 5w-30 HM is A5, like the other jug 30 weight oils at WalMart. 










German Syntec 0w-30 is A3 and 502.


----------

